

How Twitter Was Founded - thankuz
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-twitter-was-founded-2011-4?page=1

======
kinkora
While the article was an interesting read, this is hardly surprising at all.
In almost every company founded in this world, there is bound to be a
forgotten founder, worker, investor, etc. Here are a couple of examples:-

1\. Apple - Jef Raskin

2\. Cisco - Len Bosack and Sandy Lerner

3\. Microsoft - Tim Paterson

I could go on and on and on but these are just one of the many examples of
people who have a valid claim to "founding" those respective companies. While
it may be true but at the end of the day, it's about execution and it just
doesn't depend on person.

